# Connecting 2 PC's via ADSL/dialup & Internet,



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all
Here's what I am think of doing ..

On frequent occasions I find myself working away from home and need some files that I don't have with me, so I want to be able to have a "secure" access to a particular drive on my PC. I don't think I am looking for remote PC since that would just allow me to play with my PC from afar.

I am currently on 1024/256 ADSL but my IP from my ISP changes everytime I disconnect, which I know is my first problem.

Back in the years of win3.1 I remember there was an "attach" command used to connect a PC on one server with another server. This allowed PC's on two different servers to share files. That works fine when you work for a large company with multiple servers, however when a PC is working with one ISP and wants to connect to another PC with a different ISP what does he do?
I know that there are programs like PC anywhere, which I tried a long, long , time ago thinking I could use it "back to back" with another PC but apart from managing the occasional hook up via 50 Ohm cables I found it very difficult on my own network to get up and running "every time" seemed very hit & miss. It may even have been that I could only get it to run properly using RS232 at 115KBPS and rarely at 10MBPS using ethernet cable.

Does anyone have any advice or a link to a tutorial for "idiots". I have found that many guides give detailed info yet won't explain everything, assuming that the other person is of the same intelligence as the writer thus missing out chunks of "need to know" info.
I have been looking around the net for stuff , but it seems that most of it is surrounded by "rocket science" theory, which may be nice for rocket scientists but not for me who just wants to get something done and understand what and why I am doing it.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I'd probably consider running an FTP server, FileZilla Server is a good choice. Next, you'll need a dynamic DNS solution, I use DynDNS. Finally, you'll need for forward port 21 through your router and any firewalls to the machine that's running the FTP server.

This is how I manage my remote access to files when I'm on the road.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks John. I think that another possibility is use of VPN. Certainly your idea sounds good. I am curently researching the links you gave me. I can't see any documentaion though for FiLeZilla, is that correct and it's so easy or is the documentaion in the form of a help file that comes with the program download?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, a VPN will be a lot more work to setup and maintain. If you use secured FTP, it'll be as secure as a VPN, and a lot easier to live with. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks John
Advice noted and will probably be taken.


----------

